

8% of Internet Users Account for 85% of all Ad Clicks - epi0Bauqu
http://www.mediapost.com/publications/?fa=Articles.showArticle&art_aid=115210&lfe=1

======
ankeshk
What is of interest is does that 8% comprise of the same people? Or does it
change?

When Michael Dell was young and selling newspaper subscription, he found that
only 2 kinds of people bought newspaper subscriptions. Those who just got
married. Or those who just shifted homes. Out of the total population, maybe
5% fit this criteria. But the people who form this 5% change constantly. (I
don't know if its 5% or 7% or 10% - pulled it out of thin air to make a
point.)

So if the % of clickers fluctuates or even goes down, but the people who form
the clickers group keep on changing, then online advertising makes a lot of
sense.

------
socratees
I never click on any ads. Didn't install Ad blocker because that's how sites
make money. I seriously believe ads' can't make someone buy a product right
away, they essentially serve as a billboard that we see on the highway. At
least that how i look at it as of now.

------
flyingbertman
If that 8% is anything like myself, 90% of the ads I click are because my
touch pad thought I wanted to click when I wanted to move the cursor. The
other 10% would be an outrageous claim and I just had to see the other side of
the door.

